# Autosleeper Inca EK



## 88944

Hi,

I am in the process of purchasing an Autosleeper Inca EK. Is there anybody who has one of these models that can pass on their thoughts and experiences with this model.

Thanks,

Ian.


----------



## junior

*Autosleeper Inca*

Hi Ian

We took delivery of an Inca in March of this year and have done about 7000 miles, mostly on the continent . We have the 2.8 fiat engine and it motors very well indeed. No unpleasant surprises although after 5000miles or so the exhaust started knocking against the bodywork and Peugeot suggested it should be dropped a fracrtion to avoid this. Currently waiting for this work to be carried out under warranty.
One point to watch out for is not allowing the heavy gas compartment cover to fall. I did so with the latch in the closed position and the plastic sheath to the lock barrel broke. Consequently I was unable to lock the gas cabinet. I now carry a spare lock in case it happens again.

We consider the Inca to be a well made vehicle and a nice design. Having said that, however our thoughts are turning towards changing for a fixed bed model. Maybe we'll do so after the end of this season.

Bill


----------



## 88944

*Inca EK*

Thanks Bill,

I'm pleased with your positive comments. I am a bit concerned about the width and how it affects ones driving. Do you constantly worry about oncoming vehicles clipping the sides?

My wife is also concerned about the fresh water capacity. Do you find it adequate?

We are also having the 2.8 engine and I am sure that it is the right power unit for a vehicle of this size.

Why are you hankering for a fixed bed model? Are the beds comfortable in the Inka?

Regards,

Gail and Ian.


----------



## Superpete

Hi Gail and Ian
I also have an Inca EK on a 2.8 engine,which I would highly recommend. I have had 3 autosleepers previously and this one ticks all the boxes. Excellent to drive and as long as you use your extended mirrors wisely, no problem. The beds are quite comfortable but are better with 2" toppers ( which are easily rolled up and stowed above the cab) Apart from a little more shelf space in the bathroom, which I have overcome by using the vacuum cup baskets available online. Huge wet locker and large easy access gas locker. The water tank capacity is adequate for our needs(we top up on arrival at site)Water pump is a bit noisy, so turn it off at bedtime. Hope this helps
Regards
Peter


----------



## philoaks

Superpete said:


> Hi Gail and Ian
> I also have an Inca EK on a 2.8 engine,which I would highly recommend. I have had 3 autosleepers previously and this one ticks all the boxes. Excellent to drive and as long as you use your extended mirrors wisely, no problem. The beds are quite comfortable but are better with 2" toppers ( which are easily rolled up and stowed above the cab) Apart from a little more shelf space in the bathroom, which I have overcome by using the vacuum cup baskets available online. Huge wet locker and large easy access gas locker. The water tank capacity is adequate for our needs(we top up on arrival at site)Water pump is a bit noisy, so turn it off at bedtime. Hope this helps
> Regards
> Peter


Hi Pete,

Welcome to MHF. It's great to see a new member offering help and advice so early in their membership as often it's just questions being asked.

This post dates from 2006 and sadly the original poster hasn't visited the site since 2008 so your efforts are probably in vain.

As a non subscriber you will get a maximum of 5 or 6 posts so you may want to use them selectively.

P.S. If you do have any questions then they are a helpful bunch on here and someone will possibly know the answer :smile2:


----------

